# Keep me sane!



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Ladies!
I'm on my 3rd go at IVF and just started my Mnpr today, if all goes to plan then EC is 29th Oct!
I was hoping to keep in touch with people that understand what I'm going through, I'm so sick of trying to explain my feelings to other people who just say " Well I don't no what your'e going through but I can imagine", NO, they can't, I'm trying to be positive but is that for me or others?
God I'm sorry I'm moaning but short of standing in the road and screaming I had to get it out!
So if I haven't frightend you off!..Please write back!!.
Good luck to us all, we deserve it!.. 
jenni01..x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

sorry - just joking, Jenni!! 

First, good luck!!! I hope you get a BFP soon!!!                            

My clinic said the only thing I could do to improve my chances was to think postive, so it should help, whether you are doing it for yourself or others.

Have you found our cycle buddies section? There you can find people that are going through the same treatment as you, and I am sure they are going through exactly the same emotions -here is the link for the October/November buddies CLICK HERE

Hope it helps

Good luck!!!

Sue


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Sue! (lol at rat!)
I no what your saying about being positive but you no what it's like hun!x
I'm going to check out what you suggested...Many thanks 
jen.x


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Jenni
Im on the Smashing Pumpkins October thread please do come and join us, lots of laughs and vital support over there.
GG
xx

PS Sue that rat made me laugh so much


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks GG!
I am trying to get on to it now but i'm a bit dim!!..(hormone brain!) 
Take care hun and hope to chat to you soon...xjen..x


----------

